# Anybody know any good cook books for beginners? (Italian)



## cassie191 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started getting into cooking Italian at home and I_* love*_ it!!

I'm currently reading Maria Liberati's Basic Art of Italian Cooking and it's great I was hoping I could get recommendations to other books like it. Thanks!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nick Stellino's books are pretty accessible. http://www.nickstellino.com/

Lidia Bastianich has some good books and a good PBS program.

Marcella Hazan is generally listed as having done the best Italian Cookbooks. I tend to prefer Stellino and Bastianich over Hazan, but I'm in a minority here probably.


----------

